# knock knock...Land Shark...I mean, Camera



## pixmedic (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## sscarmack (Mar 1, 2016)

Haha small world, I actually have the exact same one! or very similar.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 1, 2016)

sscarmack said:


> Haha small world, I actually have the exact same one! or very similar.



i have two. both near mint condition. collecting dustbunnies in the closet. 
noone shoots these anymore.


----------



## IronMaskDuval (Mar 1, 2016)

i saw one the other day!


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 1, 2016)

Groovy


----------



## sscarmack (Mar 1, 2016)

Here's one of them! haha


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 1, 2016)

My two are the 900 electric eye models.






Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Mar 1, 2016)

Roll film, yes? I believe those can take 4x5 sheet film with no modification and can also be converted to pack film. 

Puuuuurdy!


----------



## limr (Mar 1, 2016)

Oh yeah, double kudos for the land shark reference 

Candygram.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## pixmedic (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## xenskhe (Mar 1, 2016)

pixmedic said:


>


 Looks like a small motorboat. A wheel house and a little space in the back there to take a nap 

A Wink Light. All the pretty girls love a wink light.


----------

